# Importing a photo shoot into 2 computers with Cloudy LR (same account)



## NicholasTupper (Nov 17, 2019)

I have recently swapped to LR cloudy. I have 2 laptops, an iPad Pro & iPhone. Can I import the same photo shoot into the iPad as well as the MacBook Pro? I want to do this to save time from the MBP import creating smart previews, uploading them to the cloud and then downloading them onto the iPad - it would be especially helpful on holiday if the internet connection wasn’t that great. I don’t want to have duplicate photos though!

Has anyone tried this?

Many thanks,

Nick


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 17, 2019)

You don’t have to import twice. That’s the beauty of Lightroom cloudy. Import it once on whichever device is available, and then the images will be synced to all other devices. Lightroom cloudy does not upload smart previews however, it uploads originals. What you describe sounds like you are still thinking about how Lightroom Classic works.


----------



## NicholasTupper (Nov 17, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> You don’t have to import twice. That’s the beauty of Lightroom cloudy. Import it once on whichever device is available, and then the images will be synced to all other devices. Lightroom cloudy does not upload smart previews however, it uploads originals. What you describe sounds like you are still thinking about how Lightroom Classic works.



I realise this - but there is a delay & I am wanting to avoid this. Today I took 700 photos of my son & wife show jumping. I have imported onto my MBP but 3 hours later, only 67 photos are on the iPad.

If I simultaneously imported into both the iPad & MBP it would remove this considerable delay, but I don’t want duplicates!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 17, 2019)

I don't know what happens if you try, but I would not be surprised if that is asking for troubles.


----------



## carlosfandango (Nov 17, 2019)

Could you split the import and upload 350 into each device?

As only smart previews are downloaded locally it might speed things up (but it feels like a faff to me tbh)


----------



## jon m (Nov 19, 2019)

To me it sounds like your limitation is likely your internet upload speed.  When you say "not on the iPad" I take that to mean you don't find them/see them in Lightroom, from your ipad.  I think this just means they have not yet uploaded (synced to the cloud).  

You import on the desktop, and once you've done so the process of uploading commences.  If connection speed is an issue, a large # of imported photos will take a while.  And you won't see then from other devices (I say "from" intentionally; they're not "on" the  other devices unless you choose to store copies locally) until they've uploaded to the cloud.  You might want to do the import, then let them upload over night, or increase your internet upload bandwidth/speed.


----------

